# The Stick Has Arrived



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My new stick has arrived









83 pounds weight at 28 inches draw .... should be able to get a flight arrow 300 yards once I can draw the full 28". (I hurt my elbow slipping on ice in Moscow







... yes I had been drinking!)

It's not strung in the picture, best not to unless it is going to be used.

It's been an 8 month wait but well worth it







there are not many bowyers that can make a bow of this weight..

It's not a single piece yew bow ... one day perhaps (there is an 18 month wait for these and it might only last one shoot ) it is laminated hickory, yew and lemonwood and is a much faster bow than yew.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Its huge!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Its huge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all say that don't they John?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Its huge!
> ...


They (plural!) did on his last trip by all accounts....are you sure that wasn't a slip in the shower?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What's on the end of the stick Vic - I mean John


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I DIDN'T slip in the shower Paul







I only watched .... I could have bought a nice watch for what I paid them ... still it was worth it









Paul MrC the end bit is horn ..... not THE horn .... animal horn !


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

The agincourt (spelling ?) machine gun, I've seen these demonstrated at a country fair and the power and accuracy is amazing. I can't use a bow or a shotgun 'cause I'm right handed but left eyed or something







but I shot a full powered crossbow once, awesome.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I saw a docu once and it summised the reason the french lost at Agincourt was because it was muddy and, heavily amoured, they got stuk and were sitting ducks. If it had been dry they rekon our bowmen wouldn't have stood a chance.

Seems strange in the land of rain we actually survived as who we are because of it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

vic.wootton said:


> The agincourt (spelling ?) machine gun, I've seen these demonstrated at a country fair and the power and accuracy is amazing. I can't use a bow or a shotgun 'cause I'm right handed but left eyed or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vic don't let being left eyed right handed put you off, I know quite a few archers that have the same combination. You can shoot a longbow the using the opposite hand and a modern bow can be bought left handed or right handed.

It may seem strange at first but you would soon get used to it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I saw a docu once and it summised the reason the french lost at Agincourt was because it was muddy and, heavily amoured, they got stuk and were sitting ducks. If it had been dry they rekon our bowmen wouldn't have stood a chance.
> 
> Seems strange in the land of rain we actually survived as who we are because of it.
> 
> ...


That was only part of the reason the other more major factors were the poor organisation and tatctics of the French (probably more disdain for the dysentry ridden little English army) and the choice of the battle site by Henry and his advisors which funelled the French into a narrow front. The mud was certainly a factor but was not itself the deciding factor.

The initial volley of arrows caused chaos with many wounded horses being panicked, at the same time the depth of the French attack meant that there was a crush when the front ranks stalled and those at the rear kept advancing. Add to this horses running amok and the English and Welsh archers loosing off up to 20 arrows a minute each.

You can't shoot a longbow and not read accounts of Agincourt (and Crecy)


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes Jot it's a strange thing, I write with my right hand but throw with my left, untill the age of 10 I could write with both hands







. I seem to remember the programme about agincourt, the battlefield was chosen by the english to funnel the french through a narrow gap to maximise the effect of the archers also the french knights were unaccustomed to 'mixing it' with the common man.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The English army was so badly affected by diarrhoea (the flux I think they called it) that one of teh little known facts is that most of them had taken their hose off so they could sh*t and shoot at the same time ... so not only were the French nobility humbled they were humbled by bare arsed common men


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> The English army was so badly affected by diarrhoea (the flux I think they called it) that one of teh little known facts is that most of them had taken their hose off so they could sh*t and shoot at the same time ... so not only were the French nobility humbled they were humbled by bare arsed common men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that hasn't changed much then.























Remind me not to wear my trousers when I visit the Dark Side.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The English army was so badly affected by diarrhoea (the flux I think they called it) that one of teh little known facts is that most of them had taken their hose off so they could sh*t and shoot at the same time ... so not only were the French nobility humbled they were humbled by bare arsed common men
> ...


What's the dark side


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Did you know:

The "two fingers" sign (and I'm not talking the V for victory ala Sir Winston Churchill) orginated with the English bowmen?? If the French caught an English archer, they would cut those two fingers off preventing him from ever drawing a bow again...

Hence sticking two fingers up is a sign of defiance.

I watch wayyy too much of the Discovery channel.

Carl.


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

83 pounds weight at 28 inches draw









Nice bow Jot, i used to shoot compound & recurve at a GNAS club. A couple of the guys shot longbow and i couldn't believe how hard they were to draw! Arrows were like javelins as well









Peter.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Peter









It's not for target shooting







it's for long distance "clout" shooting that I do half a dozen times a year. I have a 48 pound longbow for targets, still hard work compared to my 34 pound recurve.

I have often thought about a compound bow; seems very technical.


----------

